# Turning Cabochons out of wood for jewelry or other things



## Schroedc (Jan 13, 2016)

I was going through a box of assorted stuff I bought with an estate a while back and found half a dozen mirrored compacts that a woman would keep in her purse and decided to make some wooden cabochons and get them ready to go. This process will work for large ones or small ones such as those needed for the Rockler bookmark kits. Hadn't seen a step by step here so I thought I'd show what works for me.

First I cut a square out of some thinner stock I had in the miscellany box. 1/4 inch thick works well but I've used stuff from a hair over an 1/8 up to 1/2 inch thick. You can knock the corners off on the band saw but I've found it's probably faster or at least as easy to just do it on the lathe. Mark your center on the side facing out an I put a piece of carpet tape (The cloth stuff, not the paper stuff) on the back and stick it to a sacrificial face plate. This was one that I had made as a jamb chuck for one specific project and since it was big enough I just keep using it for different things. (On the block in the picture I had marked the wrong side first which is why you see marks through the tape too)



 



 

I then press it on to the faceplate using a center in the tailstock to line up the center mark. Once I have it where I want it I use the tailstock to apply some pressure to it and walk away for 5 minutes or so. I've found that giving a little time for the tape adhesive to squoosh and set helps make sure it'll stay on there. If you have enough material you'll turn away the dimple just press and go, if the stock is fairly thin and you don't want to risk a dimple too deep to turn out just back out the tailstock after getting it centered and place a block of waste wood between the tailstock and the work piece before applying pressure. This one was about 1/2 thick so I didn't need to do that.



 

I then turn it into a cylinder. I'm using my EWT carbide detailer with gentle cuts and it goes fairly quick.



 

Next I turn the face down to the thickness and crown profile I want. I'm using an EWT finishing tool with the round carbide cutter.



 

A little sanding, some finish applied and rubbed out.



 

I then use a knife to slide between the tape and the cabochon and carefully peel it off. I wouldn't leave it overnight as the tape could set hard enough to cause you to have to use enough force to break the work piece getting it off.




Then I glue the cabochon onto whatever I wanted it to go onto with some CA, I also like to rough up the surface that I'm gluing to as it gives better adhesion. You can also use Epoxy if you wish. This is one I did in HRB earlier today:



 

Do let me know if you have any questions or if you have ways to make this a better process don't hesitate to let us know!

Reactions: Like 7 | Great Post 2 | Way Cool 5 | Informative 1


----------



## ironman123 (Jan 13, 2016)

Good work. That HRB is choice looking stuff.


----------



## kweinert (Jan 13, 2016)

Is it necessary to cut it thin and mount it? 

I have some stuff that would make good cabochons (and an idea on using them) but it's about 6 to 8 inches long. Can it be chuck mounted and parted off, working your way back to the headstock?


----------



## Schroedc (Jan 13, 2016)

kweinert said:


> Is it necessary to cut it thin and mount it?
> 
> I have some stuff that would make good cabochons (and an idea on using them) but it's about 6 to 8 inches long. Can it be chuck mounted and parted off, working your way back to the headstock?



I wouldn't see why not. I do that with acrylic blanks when I make cuff links, Depending on diameter if you could use a collet chuck and move it out after a couple so you weren't so far out from the head stock to cut down on deflection and vibration. Or use longer jaws initially to make sure the stock is well supported.

I'll do a thread on cuff links in the next few days as I've got to make a couple sets.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## kweinert (Jan 13, 2016)

Thank you. Jaws like these: http://amazon.com/NOVA-6017-Nosed-Chuck-Accessory/dp/B0064JJBS8 ?


----------



## Kevin (Jan 13, 2016)

I turned some for the wiminz for xmas too. Don't remember every seeing that word anywhere in the mirror kits though. How do you pronounce cabochons? Like con artists in cabo san lucas _'cabo con'_?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## kweinert (Jan 13, 2016)

I understand it to be 

cab o shawn

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Schroedc (Jan 13, 2016)

Kevin said:


> I turned some for the wiminz for xmas too. Don't remember every seeing that word anywhere in the mirror kits though. How do you pronounce cabochons? Like con artists in cabo san lucas _'cabo con'_?


 
Them there wood werkerz ain't be using no fancified terms like those jewelry folks done been usin' but for those lookin' to elevates their marketin when they sells their stuff done pronounce it Kab-o-shawns 

Seriously though, generally a term used for rounded stones in jewelry making,

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Kevin (Jan 13, 2016)

I kinda figured it was Frenchy and was suspecting a _sh _but the cabo con similie was more funner to write.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## duncsuss (Jan 15, 2016)

Isn't there a leprechaun called Cab O'Sean?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------

